# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  Fattura extracee con consegna in Italia

## a26

Buongiorno a tutti! 
Scrivo per esporre il seguente quesito: 
- vendo merci ad un cliente extracee, nella fattispecie svizzero, il quale chiede di spedire la merce per suo conto direttamente al suo cliente italiano, indirizzo italiano 
- in pratica la fattura la emetto al cliente svizzero ma la merce materialmente non lascia il territorio italiano, non fa dogana, dunque niente DAU 
- chiedo se è corretto emettere la mia fattura al cliente svizzero comprensiva di IVA al 21% che suppongo dovrò versare normalmente 
Grazie mille in anticipo!

----------


## forstmeier

> Buongiorno a tutti! 
> Scrivo per esporre il seguente quesito: 
> - vendo merci ad un cliente extracee, nella fattispecie svizzero, il quale chiede di spedire la merce per suo conto direttamente al suo cliente italiano, indirizzo italiano 
> - in pratica la fattura la emetto al cliente svizzero ma la merce materialmente non lascia il territorio italiano, non fa dogana, dunque niente DAU 
> - chiedo se è corretto emettere la mia fattura al cliente svizzero comprensiva di IVA al 21% che suppongo dovrò versare normalmente 
> Grazie mille in anticipo!

  Esiste una regola universale. I diritti sono sempre dovuti, nella Cee o ExtraCee.
(esclusi pocchi casi particolari) 
Quindi fatturare con IVA. 
saluti,
.

----------


## a26

grazie forstmeier della risposta che conferma quello che supponevo 
questa iva esposta in fattura come si configura per il mio cliente svizzero?
suppongo che non la possa scaricare, diventerebbe una parte del costo di acquisto? senza possibilità di compensazione 
grazie in anticipo!

----------


## forstmeier

> grazie forstmeier della risposta che conferma quello che supponevo 
> questa iva esposta in fattura come si configura per il mio cliente svizzero?
> suppongo che non la possa scaricare, diventerebbe una parte del costo di acquisto? senza possibilità di compensazione 
> grazie in anticipo!

  Trattasi semplicemente di una vendita Nazionale. 
Quanto scritto vale anche per la sua domanda "cessione extracee fornitore e cliente stesso paese...."
Quindi il fornitore di quel paese, se dovuto, deve versare i diritti come se vendesse a livello nazionale. Sarà lei a verificare il costo totale dovuto al fornitore. Il cliente finale deve pagare l'imposta in base alle norme di quel paese. 
saluti,
.

----------


## a26

> Quanto scritto vale anche per la sua domanda "cessione extracee fornitore e cliente stesso paese...."
> Quindi il fornitore di quel paese, se dovuto, deve versare i diritti come se vendesse a livello nazionale. Sarà lei a verificare il costo totale dovuto al fornitore. Il cliente finale deve pagare l'imposta in base alle norme di quel paese.

  Grazie della risposta. 
Dunque nel caso "cessione extracee fornitore e cliente stesso paese...." si applica l'aliquota iva in vigore nel paese extracee. Il fornitore emetterà fattura a noi con iva (che non potremo scaricare suppongo, essendo iva "straniera"). 
La nostra fattura al cliente finale extracee comprenderà l'iva extracee? Come potremo versare, eventualmente, tale iva? 
Se mi è chiaro il perchè si applica, come dettom l'iva come se si vendesse a livello "nazionale" mi risulta più difficile capire come tale iva va trattata (sia a credito che a debito). 
Grazie in anticipo se fornirà lumi in merito.

----------


## forstmeier

> Grazie della risposta. 
> Dunque nel caso "cessione extracee fornitore e cliente stesso paese...." si applica l'aliquota iva in vigore nel paese extracee. Il fornitore emetterà fattura a noi con iva (che non potremo scaricare suppongo, essendo iva "straniera"). 
> La nostra fattura al cliente finale extracee comprenderà l'iva extracee? Come potremo versare, eventualmente, tale iva? 
> Se mi è chiaro il perchè si applica, come dettom l'iva come se si vendesse a livello "nazionale" mi risulta più difficile capire come tale iva va trattata (sia a credito che a debito). 
> Grazie in anticipo se fornirà lumi in merito.

  1) chiarisca la situazione con il Fornitore extracee. il fornitore deve sapere di consegnare la merce nel proprio paese prima di confermare il prezzo totale di vendita. E' il fornitore che conosce le regole del proprio paese. 
2) Qualsiasi sia la risposta, lei fattura poi al suo cliente. Lei non c'entra niente con i diritti di quel paese; finanziariamente invece si nel proprio interesse. 
3) Questo tipo di vendita non crea "Plafond" ! 
saluti,
.

----------


## a26

il fornitore extracee ci fatturerà applicando la sua iva, non può fare altrimenti in quanto i beni non lasciano materialmente il suo paese venendo consegnati direttamente al nostro cliente nello stesso paese 
poi noi fatturiamo al nostro cliente, essendo i beni al di fuori dei confini nazionali mi verrebbe da dire che emettiamo una fattura senza iva come se fosse una esportazione ... è corretto? è sostenibile? problematiche doganali eventuali? come provare questa sorta di "esportazione" 
grazie della risposta!

----------


## forstmeier

> il fornitore extracee ci fatturerà applicando la sua iva, non può fare altrimenti in quanto i beni non lasciano materialmente il suo paese venendo consegnati direttamente al nostro cliente nello stesso paese 
> poi noi fatturiamo al nostro cliente, essendo i beni al di fuori dei confini nazionali mi verrebbe da dire che emettiamo una fattura senza iva come se fosse una esportazione ... è corretto? è sostenibile? problematiche doganali eventuali? come provare questa sorta di "esportazione" 
> grazie della risposta!

  
Tutto come già spiegato. I diritti si pagano sempre. 
Scelga il caso contrario:
Un Texano fattura a Lei merce che fa arrivare dalla Ditta 'Pinco' da Roma.
Alla fin fine lei pagherà l'Iva italiana; semprechè il Texano non vuole farVi un regalo. 
Un lavoro del genere all'interno della EU non si presenta molto diverso. 
Perchè pensa alla Dogana quando non esiste nessun ostacolo tra fornitore e cliente finale ? 
Lei può fatturare quello che vuole, spero comunque con un utile.  *Provi a vedersi come 'Agente'.*
(Non crea Plafond) 
saluti,
.

----------


## a26

> Scelga il caso contrario:
> Un Texano fattura a Lei merce che fa arrivare dalla Ditta 'Pinco' da Roma.
> Alla fin fine lei pagherà l'Iva italiana; semprechè il Texano non vuole farVi un regalo.

  Grazie ancora delle info.
Provo a vedere se ho capito seguendo il caso del "Texano". 
La ditta Pinco di Roma vende al Texano con fattura con IVA italiana al 21%.
Il Texano si deve pagare un'IVA straniera che rappresenta per lui un costo puro d'acquisto. 
Il Texano vende poi a me, mi emette fattura ad un costo, spero per lui, che gli consenta un certo utile: ad es. costo = 100 euro + 21% = 121 euro + ricarico "x" totale mettiamo 150 euro. Io ricevo la fattura gliela pago. 
A questo punto la domanda è: l'IVA me la trovo direttamente in fattura? Oppure esiste un meccanismo/procedura diverso? 
Spero di aver esposto chiaramente il dubbio. Se così non fosse me lo dica pure. 
Grazie della risposta!

----------


## a26

Nessuna opinione / conferma / dubbio ? 
Grazie in anticipo!

----------

